
NSA paid tech companies like Facebook millions to cover cost of Prism - JoachimS
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2401313/NSA-paid-companies-like-Facebook-millions-taxpayer-money-cover-cost-Prism-surveillance-program.html
======
greenyoda
Note: This was published in August, 2013.

